# AMSOIL Signature Series Engine Oil



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei,

I'm going to nitpick the chart and the claim "exceeds". Based on the chart it appears the AMSOIL Signature Series oil meets the higher of Dexos1 or GF-5 but at no point does it ever exceed both. My suspicion is the chart is wrong because AMSOIL simply didn't test for exceeding the higher numbers, just that it met them.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am for amsoil but where did this chart come from? To be honest I can make a ton of charts for my amazing athletic abilities however I have next to non lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's true that the diagram kinda doesn't represent Amsoil well. 

It looks a little like someone in marketing said: _we'll just shade these areas in. _It doesn't give the feel that anything has been idependently tested and accurately plotted. Quite honestly I would have expected Amsoil to exceed all ratings and not appear as a sort of one-size-fits-all universal option. 

As for their product I've started thinking about my diesel transmission.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Should have noted meets as opposed to exceeds. It is the correlation of the graph's purpose that was incorrect, not the statement made.

The chart itself was produced given the oil meets dexos1 and gf-5 specifications. I'm not sure who actually made it. The format of the chart is an API standard unless I'm mistaken. Search for "api gf5 chart" in Google images to find more. AMSOIL does exceed both specifications as demonstrated by areas where the two overlap. Where gf-5 exceeds dexos1, so does AMSOIL SS. Where dexos1 exceeds gf-5, so does AMSOIL SS. The chart doesn't intend to reflect by how much nor do I believe it is accurately to scale.

I updated the wording.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Should have noted meets as opposed to exceeds. It is the correlation of the graph's purpose that was incorrect, not the statement made.
> 
> The chart itself was produced given the oil meets dexos1 and gf-5 specifications. I'm not sure who actually made it. The format of the chart is an API standard unless I'm mistaken. Search for "api gf5 chart" in Google images to find more. AMSOIL does exceed both specifications as demonstrated by areas where the two overlap. Where gf-5 exceeds dexos1, so does AMSOIL SS. Where dexos1 exceeds gf-5, so does AMSOIL SS. The chart doesn't intend to reflect by how much nor do I believe it is accurately to scale.
> 
> I updated the wording.


I see its just demonstrating what is already know rather than proving, its obvious now that I read in to this the wrong way originally.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Quick question, I'm in Anchorage, Alaska and will be doing my first oil change since being in state... Should I use 0W or 5W? Temps right now are mid-20s but will drop close to 0 in deep winter.

Thanks,
-Zach


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ZMVallo said:


> Quick question, I'm in Anchorage, Alaska and will be doing my first oil change since being in state... Should I use 0W or 5W? Temps right now are mid-20s but will drop close to 0 in deep winter.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Zach


Go ahead and run the 0W-30 if you expect a lot of very cold starts. Both will work fine but 0W-30 will start a bit more easily.


----------



## Z15 (Apr 12, 2014)

The W in 0W-30 motor oil stands for Winter and indicates the oil meets or exceeds certain criteria for good low-temperature performance. Motor oil with SAE viscosity grade 0W-30 behaves like an SAE 30 oil at high temperatures and SAE 0W oil at low temperatures, providing the necessary fluidity for rapid starts and efficient engine operation at low temperatures.



Here is what is in my 2012 Sierra Owners manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2014 Cruze Owners manual has a similar statement:



2014 Cruze Owners Manual Second Printing Page 10-13 said:


> *Viscosity Grade*
> SAE 5W-30 is the best viscosity
> grade for the vehicle. Do not use
> other viscosity grade oils such as
> ...


----------



## htoler (Dec 8, 2019)

Does anyone know where you can get Amsoil for less than $20 plus a quart ?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

htoler said:


> Does anyone know where you can get Amsoil for less than $20 plus a quart ?


Use the links from the original post!


----------



## htoler (Dec 8, 2019)

What comes up in the links from what I am seeing is not Dexos certified


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

htoler said:


> What comes up in the links from what I am seeing is not Dexos certified


An oil doesn't have to be dexos1 certified, it has to simply meet dexos1 specifications. Check your owner's manual, you'll see the same.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

htoler said:


> What comes up in the links from what I am seeing is not Dexos certified


As soon as you see the word "certified" in any form, you immediately add to the cost of the item. You can meet/exceed the certification standard but if you don't PAY for the certification, you cannot claim to be certified.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

5w30 Signature is $51.20/gallon.
$38.55 if I log into my preferred customer account.
Talk to *XtremeRevolution *about becoming preferred.


----------

